# IBO Beltbuckle



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

very cool...congrats!!


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Very good. You should be very proud.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats. Good shooting.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

great shooting congrats to you


----------



## girtsguy (Oct 16, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats awesome....I want one too! LOL


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats to you.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice looking. Congratulations on your acheivement.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

congratulations. I was there to watch you recieve it. Great shooting. Keep it up.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats to you, great shooting. 

That is a really nice looking buckle, hate to say it but it looks nicer than the ASA buckles. (except the Texas buckles are super nice)


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to ya, keep up the good shooting.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on some great shooting...nice buckle too


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a real treasure!!! Most shooters will never own one...Be proud of that baby!!!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Congratulations and great job.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

congrads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats!! There were a lot of others that you had to out shoot to get that.


----------



## meangene1969 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job
I want one really bad


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats and great job.
Keep up the good shooting


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

way to go. congrats


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome job bud.....nice shooting....keep it up

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! that's awesome


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all,I allmost didnt get it because the kids i shot with tried to DQ me.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats, that is something to be proud of.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking belt buckle .Like Marcy said looks a lot better the the ASA one's I have .


----------



## archery assasin (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrates great job you should be very proud of that! Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

great shooting, thats the reason I started out many many years ago-about 25 years to be exact. I always wanted one of those buckles and have yet to win one, I truly love to shoot though and wont give up trying. good job and shoot em straight.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats bud!


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Thank you all,I allmost didnt get it because the kids i shot with tried to DQ me.


well you did use a moveable sight plus you checked in the arrows you did not use. plus you used a yardage aid. you should have been dq. when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone. so ENJOY your belt buckle once a cheat always a cheat. you are a kid so you did not learn that buy yourself i blame your adult mentor


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

buck_up_inohio said:


> well you did use a moveable sight plus you checked in the arrows you did not use. plus you used a yardage aid. you should have been dq. when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone. so ENJOY your belt buckle once a cheat always a cheat. you are a kid so you did not learn that buy yourself i blame your adult mentor


Ouch, I can't imagine someone trying to steal the thunder of a youth on a public forum, if you were awarded the buckle wear it proud, you must have earned it...


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wowzer!!! Holy hand-grenade!:moviecorn


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

buck_up_inohio said:


> well you did use a moveable sight plus you checked in the arrows you did not use. plus you used a yardage aid. you should have been dq. when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone. so ENJOY your belt buckle once a cheat always a cheat. you are a kid so you did not learn that buy yourself i blame your adult mentor


At this point, i dont care if he did those things or not. If you knew of it and didnt do something about it, you are guilty too.


typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on the Triple Crown, quite an accomplishment!!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

buck_up_inohio said:


> well you did use a moveable sight plus you checked in the arrows you did not use. plus you used a yardage aid. you should have been dq. when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone. so ENJOY your belt buckle once a cheat always a cheat. you are a kid so you did not learn that buy yourself i blame your adult mentor


My sight was just like everyone elses it has a lock bracket on it.No it does not have a clicker on it.And even if i did get that lock bracket unloacked it would be a pain and a major strugle to get it moved someone would notice me moving it.Sorry i dont have the money to buy an lp light and that i had an htm one screwed into my housing and i acually used it a couple times (Not Moving My Sight).My arrows are all the same and i even got cronoed so you cant say im cheating.And i did not use a yardage aid at all.I bring it UP IN MY HEAD cause i use my souroundings to get it.My parents taught me not to cheat and i never have or never will ,also my dad has never cheated before.He also had people try to screw him over too because he was doing good and the others couldnt stand it to loose to.But you Know there are always gona be people out there that cant stand to loose,yeah i dont like to lose eaither but i deal with it. May i ask who are you anyway to say this.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

jjw3 said:


> great shooting, thats the reason I started out many many years ago-about 25 years to be exact. I always wanted one of those buckles and have yet to win one, I truly love to shoot though and wont give up trying. good job and shoot em straight.


Yeah my dad has been trying for years to get one and has came one point away form wining it.Me and my brother have both got one and my dad is alittle bit jelous of us but is very proud.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

As long as you are doing well, There is always going to be people making negative remarks......You did a fine job young man....Be proud and congrats!!!!! And yes, your dad taught you well!
Again, Congrats to you and your dad...


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats. Be very proud of that buckle. They are hard to come by.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

buck_up_inohio said:


> well you did use a moveable sight plus you checked in the arrows you did not use. plus you used a yardage aid. you should have been dq. when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone. so ENJOY your belt buckle once a cheat always a cheat. you are a kid so you did not learn that buy yourself i blame your adult mentor


OK buck up, don't know who you are but don't come on here & take away my sons glory of winning the triple crown by saying he was cheating, & you are also aiming a remark towards me, his mentor. 
He would not come on here & say someone tried to DQ him if he did cheat. First of all you are allowed a movable sight in the HC class as long as you have in locked down so you are wrong there & the IBO official questioned him after the other kids were GETTING BEAT made the claim he was moving his sight when he was messing with his screw in light on the sight. 
He had 6 arrows in his quiver & far as being different your wrong & how would you know anyway?. He shot the arrow he used all day through the corno & was legal & also had them weighed & was legal.
The so called yardage aid you claim is what ?, be more specific !. & you said {quote, when a friend of mine got DQ for handing binos to someone?? end quote}. No one gets DQ for handing binos to someone so 
If there was anything he did wrong when the two out of 3 boys went the the IBO official & claimed this then he would of been DQ & was not because the claim was not true.
I been shooting IBO for 10 yrs now & seen all kind of cry babies saying things of cheating. I taught my 2 boys not to cheat because you not fulling anyone, yes my other son won the world championship twice & triple crown once) 
So I think you owe me & my son an apology coming on here & criticizing us,we are not what you so claim by a long shot & if you don't have anything good to say like everyone else on this thread then don't say nothing.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Way to go dad.I'll be the first to shake his hand at the Worlds.You don't get to the top by typing on the key bord. What a jack ....


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

glennx said:


> Way to go dad.I'll be the first to shake his hand at the Worlds.You don't get to the top by typing on the key bord. What a jack ....


I'll be behind you Glen waiting to shake his hand, well said dad. If he was a man he would sign his statement, In my eyes if your man enough to make a statement than be man enough to stand with it. other wise just sour grapes from a sore looser in my opinion. Wear that buckle proud, here's another 2012 buckle...


----------

